

What is the HN take on Branch? - webwanderings

I have yet to see much conversation on this new platform here.
======
jay_kyburz
How about a link to it.

~~~
thinkingisfun
<http://branch.com/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4378004> ,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4378123> ,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4399450>

~~~
webwanderings
Wow, so little discussion here on HN on something that has come from some
powerful people backing it.

~~~
thinkingisfun
What does "powerful" even mean? Lots of money? Knowing people with lots of
money? That's nice, but hardly relevant -- why do they call an embeddable,
centrally hosted forum "a new way to communicate"? There's already Disqus
which I don't use, now this. Seems mostly like a marketing thing for simple
people, once again; they already lost me with the still frame of that video.

In short: "because people are slowly wising up to snake oil and middle men". I
hope that's the reason at least.

